# Mechanicum war



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Techpriest Marlaius stepped from his shuttle onto The Rock. The Dark Angels fortress monastery hallwoed halls shined with the light of a hundred braziers and the artifacts hanging on the walls shone with power. The Techpriest gazed in awe at the building, "this building is truly an example of the emporer's might" he thought to himself. The moment passed and he ordered his ful retinue of scattari warriors forward, they fanned out around him. 

He slowly descended the black marble staircase to the main hall, waiting for him was Lord Azrael with a full terminator squadren. "Ah grand master Azrael a pleasure I'm sure, did you recieve the mechanicum's request?" asked Marlaius. Azrael's fist tightened on the sword of secrets,

"Yes we recieved the request and the answer is no, the dark angels inner most chambers will not be pilfered in the hope that you may find an old rusty data disk, go to the ultramarines, they are sure to let you, the old do-gooders." shouted Azrael

"Ahhh, but thats the very problem the Ultramarines and all the other chapters don't hide away knowledge of their past, and any way scans prove that inside the lower chambres of the Rock a large infomation disk or similar item is located in the lower regions. I beg you do not lead this down the road of violence" pleaded Marlaius.

" I will not yield" growled Azrael. The terminators around him powered up their lightning claws.

" So be it" narled Marlius. With a flick of his hand the scatarri fired. Melta shots pounded into the Dark angels while claws fizzing with energy ripped through arugemented flesh. Then a huge construction was weeled out of the mechanicum shuttle, it was on a wheeled tray, pushed by servitors. What was once probably an ogryn now had 4 arms, two of them ending in huge cannons while the other two where massive power claws. Its legs had been extended and turned into steam pistons, they flesh was so full of wires and armour that only scant bits of flesh were visable.

Marlius walked behind the construct, he stopped, put his hands behind his back and said "I am sorry I had to do this Gran Master but the imperium cannot be denied the knowledge it neads".

The straps on the tray withdrew, the massive plasm pack on the construct's back sent power coursing through its body, powering up its wepons. It gave a huge roar and charged into combat. Its left claw cleaved a terminator into and its cannons brought the ceiling down on The Dark Angels.

Lord Azrael lay on the floor, his chest was all but ripped out, he turned on his vix, "All Dark Angel units converge on the chamber gate repeat converge on the chambe gat........ The construct placed the broken husk of Azrael at its master feet. "I'm sorry Azrael" whispered Marlius. 

"Sir he's unconcious, do we finish him" a medical servitor droned.

"No, leave him we must get to the chambres before more Dark Angels arrive. Marlius mounted his custom assult bike. A small turret poped out of the back, ready to gun down any enemies. He sped along the corridors, looking for the deepest chambre, no angels turned up, they were either on the other side of the rock or the construct was holding them off, he cared not.

He arrived at a massive intricate gate, it was easily 30 feet tall, reaching right to the ceiling. "Scatarri, bring that door down" ordered Marlius, what could be in there he thought, the data disk for lemun russ construction or maybe even primach armour. Or he dared to think the construction methord for the titans of the great crusade. The dust cleared, the door was destroyed, he stept in........

(please comment, if it's crap i wont continue but if people think it's good i will)


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

cool story! I think you should continue it.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, finally someone comments, k i will might not get much done as i might have to leave the computer soon
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Marlius walked in, the hall was a libary of massive scale, he coughed as dust was thick in the air, as he was the first person to walk here for melium, he hadn't got one of those mechanicum artficial lungs as he thought it would ruin his good looks but now he saw the point, "must rememeber to ask the commsioner about one when I get back to Mars" he thought. In an effort to savour the moment he walked over to one of the shelves, he took off a book called lament of the Fallen. The first a hundred pages or so was comprised of a list of names, probably astartes he thought, the remainder of the book looked like good reading so he popped it into his rucksack for later.

He wound his way throught the libary until he reached the end of the chamber, there hanging in a statis field was two massive disks. Marlius pulled out his scanner and advanced on the disks. Then suddenly the wall next to him exploded apart and a massive, intricatly designed dreadnought walked through the gap, "I am Brother Zarl of The Dark Angels legion, gurdian of the Lost chambres, you are not authorizd here, leave or suffer a fate worse than death" proclaimed the dreadnought as a cruel device, made up of various blades and seringes protruded out of its arm.

When Marlius refused to back down it meneced over him. It charged, its pistons screeching, after 10000 melium it was ready for battle, its charge echoded the great crusde, it swung its mighty wepon then...exploded. The small plasma firing cannon which replaced a hand on Marlius' arm was smocking, he raised it up to his lips and casually blew the smook away. "Always be prepared" he said to himself.

The disks yeilded even more than he thought. Locked in the combined drives of the disk was the secrets of anti-gravitational travel and even greater The abiliy to construct the Ancient and forgotten Mars mark war titan. A massive titan, easily dwarfing the warlord in height and amount of weponary.

Thriled by his discovery he turned around to insert the drives into his servitor, standing there was Master Belikiel of the deathwing, "Give me the book" he demanded", Marlius passed over the tome, "Good, now your death will be swift" growled the astartes, the activation of Belikiel's antient blade made Marlius gulp, "The Imperium cannot be denied advancement" said Marlius, backing off slowly
"That si not hte reason you must die, the secrets of the inner circle must be protected" spoke Belikiel, his words more like a vow than a command.
A voice spoke on Marlius' vox, "My lord Tech priest the Marus Ascendant is ready to fire, we have solutions on the rock"
"Belikiel don't make me destroy the Dark Angels, I can do it, I've had enough killing off the Emporers loyal servants today" pleaded Marlius
"You would not think us loyal servents if you found out the secrets of the unforgiven" snarled Belikiel
"Nothing would make me see otherwise, my family was rescued from the Emporer's Childern on Terminus Prime, I see the Dark Angels more highly then any other chapter!"
"If it were up to me than maybe, but the inner circle has ordered me" whispered Belikiel, the first signs of doubt showing in his voice
"Marus Ascendant you may fire" ordered Marlius as he dowloaded the files into the ships hard drive.

A massive explosion shook the entire station........


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

That's great!

You gonna add anymore?


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah probably when I have time, It's hard to see how I'm gonna make Marlius survive or whever I'm gonna have to kill him and continue back on mars with another tech priest working on the disks


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

sorry about my absense however I do not have the time or patience right now to think of more for the storyline, it is half past ten here in england if anyone here lives somewhere else and I am tired.


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Mate, you might want to set your clocks forward an hour xD!

Or my clocks are an hour fast.. I'm not sure now D=


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah it was eleven, dum lapto hasn't been set forward okay here's chapter 3

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Belikiel stood over the corpse of Thech priest Marlius, it was aad business killing fellow servents of the imperium but the inner circle demands secrecy. The rock shhok around him, he spoke into his vox "Centrel command it is time for operation delta". Little known to the rest of the imperium the rock has massive inner warp drives, ready to shift the massive fortress to any point in the galaxy, this is operation delta. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Admirel Beil looked on as the massive fortress before him disappeared in a flash. "Set a course for mars, and quickly if the Dark Angels have ships nearby they will be on us in moments2 he ordered, it was a shame Malidus died, "Arggh the cocky git, he was too arogant anyway had it coming to him" thought Beil. 

"Sir aproximet time for travel to Mars is 4 to 6 months due to warp storms." droaned a servitor

They had already been in the warp for 2 months and members of the crew and astropaths were getting agitated, Beil was pacing up and down his cabin when someone entered. "My lord h h some of the crew are staging a mutiny" the man gasped, he had obviouslt ran a long way, "What on my ship" roared Beil, "I will cleanse this perfect vessel of mutinous filth, get my servitor to bring my wepons and armour" he ordered.

Fighting had broken out on the lower levels, the scatarri were holding the rebels off the main levels but it was only a matter of time, luckily it seemed only the workers of the lower levels and those how worked near the warp drives were traitors. Then Beil arrived, dressed in full plate armour and weilding two custom made ower axes he cut a swath through the ranks. Just when the traitors were at breaking point the rebles in the warp drive room shut them down, the vessel was now drifting in the warp, slowly breaking back to reality.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Admirel Beil looked on as the massive fortress before him disappeared in a flash. "Set a course for mars, and quickly if the Dark Angels have ships nearby they will be on us in moments2 he ordered, it was a shame Malidus died, "Arggh the cocky git, he was too arogant anyway had it coming to him" thought Beil. 

"Sir aproximet time for travel to Mars is 4 to 6 months due to warp storms." droaned a servitor


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorrry about the last error, the bit typed twice, m computer did it I swear.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Beil shouted at the servitors, they had to kep the ship stable or the ship would be cut in half by the slow break into reality. "Damn these traitors, the only time we find something useful this happens." His combat suit was wiring loudly, the cannons preasure was building up, if he fired it now it could tear through a ship's wall. The ship dragged itself out off the warp. "Take us to the traitors" roared Beilas he got into a servitor run lift.

"Death to the traitors" shouted Beil, his cannon tore threw a bunch of crewmen, his honour guard encircled the last of the enemy.

After the rebellion was quashed the ship reentered the warp for the last leg of the journey.


----------

